# Death Metal Style Logo Needed.



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 27, 2010)

*Band *Name: End In Exile
*Genre:* Deathmetal/DeathCore/Progressive.
*Influences:* All Shall Perish, Parkway Drive, Suicide Silence, Between The Buried And Me.
*Reason For Logo:* We've been getting pretty serious, and will be playing soon, and it would be nice to have a logo to show who wer are.
*Additional notes:* we want something in white text (for starters) that is symmetrical. use: Metal Band Logos and Album Covers by Lakmus for refference.

Thanks so much in advance, 
iRaiseTheDead


----------



## tekkadon d (Jul 27, 2010)

hey man i just did this up quick but i can finish it if you like?
thoughts?





and make it look better lol


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 28, 2010)

dude, can you finish the black outlining/webbing? this is looking real sick


----------



## tekkadon d (Jul 28, 2010)

yeah man when i get home probably like 2 days


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 28, 2010)

I dont mean to sound greedy or anything, but can you also try to make some other samples?


----------



## TomParenteau (Jul 28, 2010)

Too easy to read! I think you're supposed to use a different font.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 28, 2010)

TomPerverteau said:


> Too easy to read! I think you're supposed to use a different font.





true, but it could look different shaded...
this is also why I wanted to have different samples, to have variety


----------



## tekkadon d (Jul 28, 2010)

yeah man i can try, i was trying to get that sort of unreadable style but didnt knwo if OP was looking for it.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 28, 2010)

just... and style you come up with, or think of, post them all


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a slight bit of bad news, and I'm not sure how much this will effect me getting a logo... but my band thought of another "more serious" (LMFAO) name, so we MIGHT go through a name change. Please don't be mad, and I really hope this doesn't effect anything.


----------



## tekkadon d (Jul 29, 2010)

haha if you meant me? its cool im using it all as practice.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 29, 2010)

haha I told them my opinion and we're keeping it for now


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 29, 2010)

so when do you get home?


----------



## tekkadon d (Jul 30, 2010)

hey i just finished the webbing and tried it two different ways


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 30, 2010)

haha sweet, can you squish it a little and make it more illegible?
but they're pretty sick bro


----------



## tekkadon d (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## tekkadon d (Aug 1, 2010)

gotta do some resizing but i think thats looking good if i dont say so myself haha


----------



## tekkadon d (Aug 1, 2010)

resized


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 2, 2010)

they're awesome, but for some reason its not quite what I had in mind. can you do any other styles?


----------



## tekkadon d (Aug 2, 2010)

man look what your doing to me, jks sall good i go through that link you posted, find something cool


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 2, 2010)

you want me to look through them and find a style?

Im sorry for doing this to you :O


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 2, 2010)

What's with illegible names these days.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 2, 2010)

not sure actually, I just like the originality in each design that some have.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 2, 2010)

I'll make you a logo if you promise to reduce amount of breakdowns per song to only 1 breakdown per song.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 2, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> I'll make you a logo if you promise to reduce amount of breakdowns per song to only 1 breakdown per song.


 


lmao believe it or not, thats what I'm doing  because there IS such thing as too many breakdowns. hehe


----------



## tekkadon d (Aug 3, 2010)

breakdowns are good live, but yeah on cd they dont have to have them. thats an idea! lol
with the illegible names theyre not easy to come up with lol. and yeah dead raiser if theyres any you like in particular ill try them


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 3, 2010)

I like how the "Dead Forest" one looks. almost as if its batwings, just original and also very symmetrical


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 4, 2010)

Tekkadon, did you see the one I'm talking about?


----------



## tekkadon d (Aug 5, 2010)

hey man yeah i just did this then quick to give and idea, the letters are funny to work with to make it like the dead forest one, but ill fatten the letters up and junk and clean it up a bit later


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 5, 2010)

it looks so good so far! your a genius!


----------



## tekkadon d (Aug 5, 2010)

aw thanks man haha


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Aug 5, 2010)

Just adding information, I saw your post and during my meetings at work i doodled out this.






in case your band ever came out with an album called KAOS ....


----------



## tekkadon d (Aug 5, 2010)

stop trying to outdo me! haha jokes


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh hey man, not running your business over ... I was just doodling and thought I'd put it up.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 5, 2010)

both of you are geniuses, I like all the work  thanks so much, keep up the good work


----------



## tekkadon d (Aug 6, 2010)

haha rahul im just playing, more jealousy lol


----------



## NickDowe (Aug 6, 2010)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> not sure actually, I just like the originality in each design that some have.


 hardly original if they are all using illegible fonts.... just my opinion. you could always think from a marketing standpoint and be the one death metal band that people at the show remember because they could read your band name... not just 
"yeah you know that band with all the breakdowns."
"the first band or the second band?" 
"no not those bands... the other band with all the breakdowns."


----------



## tekkadon d (Aug 6, 2010)

NickDowe said:


> hardly original if they are all using illegible fonts.... just my opinion. you could always think from a marketing standpoint and be the one death metal band that people at the show remember because they could read your band name... not just
> "yeah you know that band with all the breakdowns."
> "the first band or the second band?"
> "no not those bands... the other band with all the breakdowns."



if you like a band id say you know the name. and i dunno i think there's aspects of originality to them. like some (to me) really stand out more than others


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 6, 2010)

I can understand what NickDowne is saying though... if you went to a show whether a local, or touring band you've never heard, and they've got their poster up and your like "oh I like them, who are they". But I suppose you could ask around at the show xD
But yes, Nick does have a point.


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Aug 6, 2010)

Guess that's also why Dimmu changed their logo to a much more readable format (and lost credibility in the process). 

I Never really understood the tr00 kvlt and bad rec/mix/master and extra spiney logo movement.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 6, 2010)

haha, oh rahul, I saw your art website. I really like your drawings


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks man ! Glad you liked the stuff. I doodle at my work place between meetings and in really long boring ones.... helps me stay sane.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 6, 2010)

haha sweet, its real unique. Im glad I have MD buddies


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 7, 2010)

Tekkadon, hows the logo comming along?


----------



## djentll (Sep 18, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> I'll make you a logo if you promise to reduce amount of breakdowns per song to only 1 breakdown per song.



haha hilarious. what are the odds?


----------

